# Looking to rename a group of cultures



## Taytortots (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry about the title, I know it sounds a little confusing but it's difficult to describe. Let's see if I can explain.
Currently in my work in progress I have what is currently called "Shadow Races". It is basically a group of different Races/species (think Warlocks, Dwarves, Elves etc) but all called under this one name. For example "I knew the other Shadow Races..." The best thing I can relate it to is that we're all called humans, or animals. I hope you get what I'm trying to portray. Anyways, it lists a specific group of these races, but not all of the races in the world. Yes, I know I'm using Races a lot. That's what I need help with. I don't want it to be Shadow Races. The 'Races' part was always meant to be a placeholder until I found something better, but so far I'm seriously stumped. Sometimes I refer to them as Shadow Creatures, but that's obviously not right either.
It's so frustrating. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with a different name. I've looked up different ways to say both Races and Creatures and nothing stuck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Giant (Jan 10, 2012)

How about some of these?
Shadow Walkers—Shadow Breed—Shadow Breeders—Shadow Line


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Or you could just give them a made up collective name like I'm doing for my project.
For example:

Shadarhym
Shadroth
Shaelagon

Edit: also, a warlock isn't a race.


----------



## Taytortots (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, in my novel warlocks are considered a separate race by 'normal' people. 
Either way, exactly what you're saying is why it was never a good collective name. Race doesn't label it.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 11, 2012)

Let me see if I've got this straight:

You have a bunch of different types. Warlocks, elves, orcs, etc. Within those types, there are those that are "in shadow". Kind of like the sith, for an example. Within any type there are some who are twisted. Is that right?

If that's the case, you could refer to them as "those in shadow" or "the shadowed". Unless the have formed an alliance, in which case you could give them a proper noun like the Twisted or the Darkened. (but less silly)


----------



## Taytortots (Jan 11, 2012)

@ Graham. You got a bit off track there, but I could see how it would be easily confused. The 'Shadow' part of the equation will be answered later on in the novel, but what are now called Shadow Races/Creatures are not evil.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with Giant, Shadow Walkers sounds good to me.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 11, 2012)

Taytortots said:


> @ Graham. You got a bit off track there, but I could see how it would be easily confused. The 'Shadow' part of the equation will be answered later on in the novel, but what are now called Shadow Races/Creatures are not evil.



Sorry I got off track, but what you were asking was totally unclear. I was trying to clarify.


----------



## The Grey Sage (Jan 11, 2012)

Shadow walkers is good, but generic and boring. You should go with a collective name more like what Xanados was suggesting. That way you can have a memorable name that applies to all those races but won't be too boring.
Suggestion: If you must include 'shadow' or the like, include a part of the word but not the whole like: Shaderan, Mith'adow, Hithashow, Sharr'carrow, ect.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 11, 2012)

One possibly radical fix, given the 'magical' nature of the races cited:

'Fey', or 'Faerie'

But...failing that.. 'Shadow People', 'Dark Ones', "Night Walkers'.


----------



## Taytortots (Jan 11, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> Sorry I got off track, but what you were asking was totally unclear. I was trying to clarify.



Oh, I know it was unclear, I had some difficulty trying to explain it.

Thought I'd add that Shadow does not need to be included. The word does have some meaning but it does not necessarily need to be in there for this. What is most important is sort of a different word for race or creature. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

